# Black Cat Coffee



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks to David at Black Cat Coffee for help and advise on my upgrade journey.

I am now the proud owner of an Alex Duetto IV Plus and a Eureka Mignon Specialita. An upgrade on my Rancilio equipment.

David took time to talk me through my options and once I'd made my choices kept me up to date throughout the delivery process.

Also included a couple of bags of beans to get me started on the next stage of my espresso evolution.

Thanks David, excellent service and lovely coffee. 🙂


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

My pleasure. ☺

Thanks again and I hope it brings you many years of service.

David


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

To echo the above comments, David at BlackCatCoffee was very helpful in answering any questions I had (of which there were many) in my search for my next espresso machine.

I finally decided on an ACS Minima and David ensured it was fully bench tested, packed and delivered safely (via pallet network not courier), with any after sales queries handled very well.

As mentioned before an excellent service provided and great communication - I wouldn't hesitate to recommend BlackCatCoffee to anyone else on an upgrade or journey, or otherwise.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Top bloke, top business.

Its nice it todays world to have a business who firstly reply to you, but also offer good value and quick delivery.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> ...a business who firstly reply to you...


 ☝ +1


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

"Top bloke, top business" +1


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Nothing new under the sun, but just to reassure people that David @BlackCatCoffee is not just there to sell you things, he's a top person full stop even after.

Had some problems with my scales, all sorted with the fastest service, least fuss possible.


----------



## CoffeeAnon (Jun 9, 2020)

After extensive research I have just bought a Minima from David at BCC. I found him to be helpful and impartial with his advice. Machine was tested and delivered without a hitch. The delivery man from pallet network very kindly unloaded and unhitched the machine from the pallet when he saw the look on my wife's face! Overall a very satisfactory experience. I'm reassured by David's manner and his verbalised commitment that he's in it for the long haul that in the event of a problem there will be an easy route to resolution. Very happy with machine and with seller!


----------



## Bradders172 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just bought an ACS Minima from Black Cat Coffee and have to say the service has been outstanding!

David @BlackCatCoffee was very helpful and quick to get hold of for advice and my order was processed quickly, they even threw in a couple of bags of freshly roasted beans which was a nice surprise on opening my package.

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending David and Black Cat Coffee to anyone looking to purchase new equipment or beans.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Another example of brilliant customer service from BlackCat this week - I bought 3 coffees, they were sent 1 Sept and after a week, they had not arrived. BlackCat had the tracking number, turns out they were delivered, just not to me, they were lost. I was going to order them again but before I could, David replied and sent out a replacement 3 bags free of charge, they came today. He even gave me the most backdated roast he had (8th) so I don't have to rest as long before opening (which I appreciate as it doesn't mess up my 'coffee schedule').

He didn't need to do that, the fault was Royal Mail's, they just delivered to the wrong address. Just a nice thing to do.

Support all our sponsors and give BlackCat a try if you have not!


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I second all the good things written about Black Cat. The service is always excellent, reliable and their selection changes frequently. I struggle to justify ordering from anyone else!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I run an independent (pharmacy) business myself. I'm well versed in picking up the pieces from large multiples and online retailers. So nice to see that the world of coffee isn't dominated by huge multiples!


----------

